# A tape measure I didn't realize I needed.



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*"Of course, the obvious down side is that the tape is completely limp and cannot hold itself up."*

Viagra?


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I have that tape measure, and unless you're doing flat work, it's very difficult to keep in place and keep tight to get the measurement right. Because of this, you have to pull a little tighter and unless the item is fastened down, or long enough/ heavy enough, it moves the item.

Not staying I don't like it, but it's only used occasionally due to its lack of ridgidity.

I use it more for the pencil sharpener, because it doesn't get lost easily


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

i have this one and i find myself using more than any other one in the shop like it a lot


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

What, it doesn't have a headlight so we can read it in the dark?

Sounds like it would do good for quick check of circumferences?

Can't find one in our big box stores here, but I'll around for it…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I have one of these and love it


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Pencil sharpener? BAH! That's what my jointer and mitre saw are for!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool review,thanks.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Dallas, I set myself up for that I guess.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You sure did SF…. all I needed was the rimshot at the end of the punch line.

Don't worry, I often leave myself open that way too! You'll get your chance at me!


----------



## Retsof (Apr 12, 2012)

I use the righty/lefty version of this brand of tape measure (it's got a green label). I like that I can read the 1/16ths easily without counting because they number them for you. Now I just need to get about five more of them to leave all over the house so I can find one when I need it.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I may have to go to Menards and look for one. Thanks!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like it has filled a niche, has accessories to boot and the money paid made that much more useful. Thanks for the review


----------

